
PostCorona: Write a letter now. Receive it when coronavirus ends in your area - postcorona
https://postcorona.me
======
rendx
Nice idea, but what defines the "end of coronavirus"? Do you mean "end of
lockdown"? What defines a "lockdown"? It sure looks like there will be some
measures in place for a very long time.

Also, some countries don't have a unified way of looking at things, but deal
with it on a more local (e.g. state) level.

